# Hoof crack =(



## Warped (Jul 17, 2009)

We just went out to make sure everything was okay with the horse and donkeys before we headed in for the night and my husband noticed our pony had a 1 inch crack on her left front hoof.

My daughter said after i cleaned the stall out earlier today and was on the tractor dumping the straw,our pony came into the bare stall (concrete floor) and acted upset and was taking her hoof and started digging at the floor and was pacing back and forth.

I put more straw in it right away after i cleaned it up because she seemed upset but i didn't notice the crack on her hoof at the time.

what do i need to do to make sure it doesn't get worse?


----------



## adoptedbyachicken (Jul 17, 2009)

Most of the time nothing, however if the trim is not up to date get the farrier out.  Often they do that when they hit something, or like you suspect paw.  General things good for feet like keeping it clean and addressing any thrush infection that is there are important.  Movement is important to stimulate hoof growth and strength so do not stall rest, in fact on soft ground encourage movement.

The farrier may relieve the area that has the crack so it's not weight bearing for a bit if the crack is all the way through the wall, but most often they are just surface.


----------



## Warped (Jul 18, 2009)

I lifted her foot and the crack is all the way through the wall.Its about an inch long crack. She just had her hooves trimmed 3 weeks ago.
Should i go ahead and call the farrier to come out and check it?

Also,is there anything i can put on her hooves to keep moisture in them.Our ground is very dry right now. Haven't had much rain for awhile. I noticed her hooves were getting dry looking.

I checked at my supply store this morning and there is TONS of hoof conditioners and hoof care applications. I didn't know what was best.


----------



## mully (Jul 18, 2009)

I think the best thing you could do right now is clean the hoof and dip it in something to keep infection down eg iodine or peroxide and keep your eye in it so it does not become infected or start to rot. It should get better over time but do keep your eye out for lameness.


----------



## Warped (Jul 18, 2009)

Thank you.

I have peroxide and betadine (povidone-iodine).
Do i use them full strength or diluted?


----------



## mully (Jul 18, 2009)

I would use the betadine since you have it and do use it full strength Maybe do this every day for a few days... yoou could call your farrier and ask him what the thinks as i am sure he has seen this before.  Good luck


----------



## adoptedbyachicken (Jul 18, 2009)

I would call the farrier as he might want to relieve that area of weight bearing for a bit, and/or intensify the mustang roll of that portion of the hoof.  And yes soak it to prevent infection or treat any that is there.  Most people don't think that putting anything on the outside of a hoof really works for the horn that is already grown.  It can help to put it on the coronet band for new growth if this were a chronic problem.  Make sure she can get into some mud at times, like let the water trough overflow so she walks into it to get water.

It's way too dry here right now too and I'm seeing some cracks, but not that deep or long.  Anyway, this too shall pass if it's just the conditions that started it.


----------



## currycomb (Jul 19, 2009)

you can take the edge of a rasp and put a groove crossways of the crack, kinda deep. this should help keep the crack from going any higher, and if it does, it is a guideline that you can see. pony will be sore if crack gets up to coronet band.


----------



## Farrier! (Aug 4, 2009)

Cracks happen from uneven weight bearing on the hoof. If she has been getting regular trims then a new farrier might be what is needed most.


----------



## ()relics (Aug 4, 2009)

I agree...improper hoof trimming is worse than no hoof trimming...well probably not really...I would call your current farrier and have him look at it...if he doesn't have the answer start looking for a new one...
Sometimes corner cracks look horrible but really aren't so bad....When it gets really dry here I try to always have somewhere wet for my horses to stand sometimes it is no more than a shallow mud hole....or there are hoof moisturizers you can use...


----------

